# Puerto Paralelo en C# o VB.NET



## kokoy (Abr 14, 2009)

leyendo por todos lados, veo información sobre como controlar puerto paralelo desde c/c++, vb6, java, matlab. muy buenos y su merito tiene mas sin embargo en las universidades  ya esta mas popularizada la tecnologia .NET, me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como leer y escribir en esta tecnologia hay un a guia en internet de el manejo de leds y un lcd pero no me es muy util ya que no esplica del todo como detectar el puerto.

tal vez alguien me pueda ayudar, necesito encender 8 lamparas ya tengo la fase de potencia pero el soft me lo piden en c# o vb.net y no encuentro las puertas...

ayuda por favor


----------



## ru_klo (Abr 16, 2009)

Esto es lo que estas buscando, pero tenes que programar vos.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/823179
Saludos


----------



## kokoy (Abr 16, 2009)

muchas gracias, vere la pagina y a programar


----------



## aknightofgod (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola man, oye disculpa yo estoy usando el puerto serie y mas o menos entendi bien como usarlo con el http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html muy bueno, pero te tengo una pregunta conoces un cable convertidor de usb a serie, y si hay forma de q trabaje en vista?,

buno suerte y ojala me puedas ayudar


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Eso del convertidor esta fuera de tema, y ya fué tratado en el foro. Por favor, busca bien antes de hacer una pregunta la próxima vez.


----------



## foso (May 10, 2009)

Tengo win XP y quiero poder manejar circuitos electronicos externos mediante el puerto paralelo programando en C. No en Visual Basic ni en C++ ni en Pascal ni en ningun otro programa. Quiero saber como se hace en C. Por empezar con algo sencillo podria ser controlar la tension de una fuente. Yo me encargo del circuito y de la conversion digital-analogica, pero diganme como hago para que cuando corra el programa y ponga "9" y le dé enter, aparesca en el puerto paralelo un nueve en binario, con el objetivo de indicarle a la fuente que debe poner 9 V. Uso el compilador DevC. Gracias.


----------



## darioarmella (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola como estan? soy un estudiante de ing en sistemas y estoy en un proyecto personal, basicamente consiste en un estacionamiento de autos en el que cada posicion tiene un sensor que detecte la presencia de un automovil, estoy trabajando con puerto paralelo y quisiera saber como programar la lectura del puerto paralelo en modo interrup. Solo se realizaria la lectura de los puertos en el momento que el sensor detecte la presencia de un auto.El lenguaje a usar seria c++ o c#


----------



## Meta (Nov 13, 2009)

darioarmella dijo:


> Hola como estan? soy un estudiante de ing en sistemas y estoy en un proyecto personal, basicamente consiste en un estacionamiento de autos en el que cada posicion tiene un sensor que detecte la presencia de un automovil, estoy trabajando con puerto paralelo y quisiera saber como programar la lectura del puerto paralelo en modo interrup. Solo se realizaria la lectura de los puertos en el momento que el sensor detecte la presencia de un auto.El lenguaje a usar seria c++ o c#



Hola:

Estoy practicando con el puerto paralelo con la beta 2 de Visual C# 2010, cuando acabe haré un manual como los demás, ya con la versión estable de C# y en español.

No es difícil como crees. Aquí está el código fuente de como lo hacen y funciona eso si, tienes que adaptarlo a Visual C# 2008 cosa que hice y ahora lo estoy haceindo con el 2010 que está mejor.

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx

http://www.mygnet.net/codigos/csharp/varios/programacion_del_puerto_paralelo_solo_salida.1764



Ahora se lleva mejor le puerto serie, más manuales.
http://www.slideshare.net/Metaconta/presentations

Un cordial saludo.

Hola de nuevo:

He pasado del Visual C# 2003 al Visual C# 2010 y muy compatible porque lo modifiqué, antes ni me dejaba ejecutarlo. Ya haré un manual como he hecho con el puerto serie.
















```
private void acercaDeToolStripMenuItem_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            MessageBox.Show (@"Es una modificación del 7.1 a la 10, es decir,
del Visual C# 2003 al Visual C# 2010 (Express).

Lo voy a modificar a mi manera con buena interfaz y a base de botones OF y OFF
en vez de los actuales casilla de verificación para encender cada puerto.

Veo que este año 2009 piden mucho sobre control del puerto paralelo, así que
estoy motivado para hacer un buen manual sobre ello. Quizás meta añadidos de
controlar puerto serie y paralelo en el mismo programa.", "Información",
            MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);
        }
```

Saludo.


----------



## darioarmella (Nov 19, 2009)

Primero que nada pide disculpas por no responder antes, muchas gracias por el ejemplo que pusiste la verdad me ayudo para empezar con mi proyecto.
Ahora tengo otra consulta, en mi proyecto de estacionamiento solo estoy usando los 4 pines de estado que son de entrada de datos y un pin que use para masa, el programa me funciona pero no se que tanto! por que no estoy pudiendo leer el puerto paralelo, la pregunta puntual seria si se necesita agregar alguno otro pin del puerto para poder prepararlo y posteriormente leerlo,el circuito electronico funciona correctamente con los sensores que detectan un objeto es mas probe el circuito y veo que hay 5 volt en la salida.


----------



## Meta (Nov 19, 2009)

Los ejemplos que he encontrado del puerto paralelo sólo controla salidas y no entradas.


----------



## johantortolero (Jun 13, 2010)

Buenas noches.... disculpen por reactivar este tema, espero alguien puedan ayudar, solo necesito como hacer para controlar un bit por vez (en c#)... se q arriba ya tiene un ejemplo pero no manejo mucho el c# y no logro distinguir q comando es para q cosa! mil gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

se envia en binario a la direccion del puerto

es decir...

si quieres 1000 el cuarto bit mandas 8 al puerto....

hay otro trabajo de meta que esta mas completo y mejor explicado prueba con el buscador...

saludos....


----------



## johantortolero (Jun 13, 2010)

muchas gracias lubeck.. eso ya lo se, gracias d todas maneras. mi duda esta en poder manipular cada bit independientemnte! no se si logro xplicarme!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

no puedes hacerlo independiente......

ya que el registro de salida es en una sola direccion del puerto.... no se si es claro...

ahora la manera de hacerlo es que si ya tenias en estado alto el primero le sumas el nuevo valor 

ie 

tienes 00000001 decimal 1
y quieres 10000001 mandas 129 al puerto
si quieres 10000000 mandas 128 al puerto y asi con lo que quieras...

si no fui claro... por lo menos hice el intento... jejej....

saludos...


----------



## Meta (Jun 14, 2010)

Te he respondido por aquí.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/01/interfaz-puerto-paralelo.html

Saludo y suerte.


----------



## soundbass (Jul 24, 2010)

INT OUT LPT

http://www.ubicuos.com/2010/07/23/controlar-el-puerto-paralelo-con-visual-basic-net/comment-page-1/#comment-273


----------



## Meta (Jul 24, 2010)

Manual completo sobre Puerto paralelo con C#, VB .net.

Ver manual

Saludo.


----------



## franciscovilla (Abr 9, 2011)

buenas estoy comenzando el ciclo básico de ing de electrónica en Venezuela y me piden controlar el puerto paralelo de la pc con visual 6.xx y la verdad es que llego casi 5 días con pura la interfaz pero ni idea de que hacer en código fuente ara controlar escucho ideas gracias o una pag o manual que me oriente gracias


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 9, 2011)

Hi, francisco,
busca informacion acerca del IO.dll, esa libreria te puede ayudar al controlar el puerto paralelo con VB,
aunque en lo personal yo te recomendaría que utilizaras VC++ en lugar de VB,
cual es el objetivo de controlar el puerto paralelo?


----------



## franciscovilla (Abr 10, 2011)

buenas noches si es cierto lo que sucede es que tiene que ser en vb por los parámetros exigidos por el profesor y la finalidad es que con una interfaz creada en vb 6.0 podadas controlar los puertos del paralelo donde tendremos bus de datos bus de entrada bus de salida bueno el detalle que soy nuevo con vb gracias por el tiempo y molestia en responder a mi ayuda


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

Estoy haciendo pruebas con el puerto serie y paralelo para aprendérmelo y hacer un buen manual sobre ello.


----------



## franciscovilla (Abr 24, 2011)

buenas,  muy bueno 
yo tengo algo similar  chequea la foto


----------



## Meta (Abr 24, 2011)

¿Qué foto?

Aquí te explica algo.
http://www.elguille.info/colabora/2007/morev_comunicacion_puerto_serial.htm

Saludo.


----------



## franciscovilla (Abr 24, 2011)

jejeje seme olvido cargarla ya la subo


----------



## franciscovilla (May 3, 2011)

aqui esta la imagen

Aquí esta las fotos  https://cid-1f9940b529e74d0c.photos.live.com/self.aspx/visual basic/Aquí esta las fotos.docx


----------



## Meta (May 3, 2011)

Hola:

Me dice:
*Este álbum solo está compartido con amigos en Windows Live*


No lo tienes como público. aún así, gracias por el intento.


----------

